# Plumbing Pics



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

A couple of jobs


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: nice job on custom shower


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice looking work!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Very clean & square on the shower work. Keep the pics comin' :thumbsup:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

The work you did on the first 2 pics looks like crudd. but the shower pics are clean. are you the bi-polar plumber?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

hehe. what type of trap is that on that sink?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Clean. I like it. You take pride in your trade:yes:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

does that trap on that first sink have 2 outlets?


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Never seen a trap like that..That's just toooooooooo cool. I'd clean and polish it and make it a paper weight.

Nice work man!!


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

muck said:


> The work you did on the first 2 pics looks like crudd. but the shower pics are clean. are you the bi-polar plumber?


 :laughing:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Top outlet is the vent, bottom goes through the floor. We did save the trap and it's in the display case at plumbing school.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

*Snips, a roll of solder, what next*

Saw this today at an insurance job, wonder what the inspector will say:thumbup:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Saw this today at an insurance job, wonder what the inspector will say:thumbup:


pretty. were can i get one. :laughing:


Plumber Jim


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

:laughing:Home Dummy


----------

